# high brass



## deerdown123 (Jan 8, 2014)

while rabbit hunting last weekend me and a buddy started talkin shotshells. all he could say was how high brass shotshells were the best and that you miss/wound twice the rabbits with low brass than with high brass. whats yalls opinion on this. who here shoots high brass vs. regular shells and whats your reasoning. does it really make that much of a difference? 

thanks


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 8, 2014)

I wouldn't shoot anything but high brass. It probably ain't a big difference but I like them better for squirrels & I'm sure you can kill them a little further with them also!


----------



## superhog (Jan 8, 2014)

High brass no doubt.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 8, 2014)

I would not think you would need high brass shooting rabbits when most shots are within 10 yards -- 30 feet maybe tighten up on choke if you wounding many use number 6 low brass


----------



## deerdown123 (Jan 8, 2014)

thanks for the responses guys. im gonna pick a box of high brass up for sundays hunt and see if i can tell a difference. ill let yall know how we do and how i like em.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been rabbit hunting almost 50 years and have never "wounded" one in my life. They are not that hard to kill, shoot them in the head.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 9, 2014)

Rabbits are not tough. They have very soft skin. High or low brass shells work fine. I think 6 shot tears them up to bad and gets too much penetration. I prefer 7.5 shot. On close shots aim about 3 inches in front of their nose. Let a few stray pellets hit them in the head.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 9, 2014)

Plus if you are using dogs all you have to do is slow them down a little. The dogs will catch them!


----------



## 4x4 (Jan 9, 2014)

High brass shells are typically packed with up to 1-1/4 oz. powder which I think maybe overkill for bunnys. I cant recall ever wounding one with low brass 1 oz. or 1-1/8 oz. loads with #7.5 shot.

Im no professional rabbit hunter by no means. I shoot high brass 1-1/4 oz loads at crows and I can fold em up past 50 yds. With the price being over $14 a box I believe cheap ole light 8's or 7.5's do a great job on cottontails within 20 yd ranges.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a heavy field load #6's in my 20 ga for bunnies. It's not the high brass but what many would consider a medium load. Price is about 1/3 less than the high brass also.


----------



## specialk (Jan 9, 2014)

i use what ever is on sale.......bunnys aren't that hard to kill if you hit them right.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm using a 28ga. with 3/4 of #8 shot and what would be considered a heavy dove load of powder. I have no problem rolling a rabbit DRT within 20 yards.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 9, 2014)

deerdown123 said:


> while rabbit hunting last weekend me and a buddy started talkin shotshells. all he could say was how high brass shotshells were the best and that you miss/wound twice the rabbits with low brass than with high brass. whats yalls opinion on this. who here shoots high brass vs. regular shells and whats your reasoning. does it really make that much of a difference?
> 
> thanks



You need to learn to read the load information on the box.

"High Brass" and "Low Brass" are concepts left over from the days of paper shells, and today, "high brass" is a marketing gimmick.  The truth is that all modern shells can do very well with no "brass" at all, and beyond that the brass isn't even brass anymore, it's steel (except for some high end target loads).

That said, "high brass" is not necessary to kill a rabbit, as witnessed by the many 28 ga. and .410 bore hunters who do very well.  More than likely you will shoot "low brass" better, because of the lack of excessive kick.


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 9, 2014)

For what its worth,
I've heard that high brass was designed for some semi automatics to help them eject the empty shell. I had a Franchi years ago that wouldnt hardly eject a low brass shell but was flawless with high brass shooting the same powder/shot combo.


----------

